# Sight mark app for Droid



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

If Archer's Mark is on Droid now it is all you need.


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

Not on Droid. That why I'm looking.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Archers Mark did have a web based version? Does that not exist any more?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh I thought you meant you searched on the Droid. Not a search on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

web based usage... it was a temporary item.. more promotional i think..


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

That is pretty sad....certainly easier to develop for Android given the lack of restrictions on development....

I may have to start working on the formula to build a marks tape...can't be that hard!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

the lack of restrictions is their concern for not bringing it to droid.. or something to that affect


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Some quotes directly from one of the AM developers:

<quote>
Just to be clear Archer's Mark will NEVER be available on Android or any other non-iOS platform. The main reason being support, there are several major versions of Android in the wild, and several dozen popular devices. We are a small shop and there is honestly no way we can guarantee a quality experience for our customers with so much diversity.
</quote>

<quote>
We're very aware of the pirate market, frankly that was another reason I'm not fond of moving content to Android. 
</quote>


----------

